
More actual, real, impressive Duke Nukem Forever footage - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2010/10/more-actual-real-impressive-duke-nukem-forever-footage.ars
======
urbannomad
I'm sure the game will be compelling.

------
rburhum
will never release

